# Onset of Perienopause



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

Why do I keep reading that the onset of Perimenopause can begin in the late 30s and early-mid 40s, but I can't get a dr. to admit that?Both drs. I've seen in the last month say I am too young (41). Bull! I am already feeling the symptoms. Why can't they believe me?


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

I don't know why your dr. won't admit it. Mine readily did. Peripause sucks!


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

There are probably many cases of women who have suffered needlessly because of doctors who are not up-to-date on perimenopause.







My periods starting changing in my mid-thirties and by my early forties I began having all the other symptoms--mood problems, insomnia, skin itching, hot flashes, etc. Neither my doctor nor my nurse practitioners doubted my symptoms, and several FSH tests confirmed that my hormone levels were dropping. This is not new information. Find a doctor who knows the score!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Mine started around age 41. I had just gotten remarried and had 2 miscarraiges-one at 41 and the other at 42. That was when I said "no more"-I couldn't go through that heartbreak again. But my doctor at the time he felt certain the miscarraiges were 'age related'. My periods began to be irregular at age 41 and now at age 46 I'm in full menopause and use bioidentical hormones and feel 100% better.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I don't think a lot of doctors get into telling you you're in peri. Actually, I don't remember women much talking about it years ago. I think I may have been in peri. since I was 20.







Well, probably not, but I think I did have some problems that started back then. In my late 30s, I began to notice that I'd get more irritable than usual (I was already slightly on the irritable side), and I was more tired, etc. I got rather ill during my early 40s, which was also when I got married; at the same time, I believe I might have been going through a temp. premature menopause. I eventually started getting healthier, and now I feel like I have too many hormones (well, the estrogen seems to be flowing by the bucketloads at times). I think that I became officially peri. at the beginning of this year, if not before. But....I'm still waiting for that formal certificate that officially states I have entered the phase just before the change of life. Do you think it got lost in the mail?







http://www.womens-health.com/health_center...ess_result.html (I am definitely peri. according to this quiz - no doubt about it!)


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

P.S. Tiss, I'm glad you are feeling better. How long do you think you'll use the hormones? Was it easy to find a mainstream doc who would write out a prescription for bio. hormones? My doc, who is a very good one, unfortunately seems to be part of the old school (Prempro and stuff, you know).


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I have a friend who was having menopausal symptoms in her 30s. By the time she hit 37 , they checked her hormones, and sure enough, she had already gone through regular menopause, so it can happen.Besides I tend to find that male gynecologists are lacking in understanding and believing how we,as women feel. How can they possibly know... they're clueless.I always say that nobody knows your body better than you do.Jeanne


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My Dr. is a male (MD) and he has been great about working with the compounding pharmacist here. I met with the compounding pharmacist for a consult and he called my Dr. and discussed with him what he thought I needed and my dr. gave the OK for the order over the phone.


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

I believe I was began having symptoms in my mid to late 30s. It was noticeable at times but not really bad, just an occasional annoyance. If I didn't read, I would have no idea that it could be perimenopause. But I truly have no idea of what my cycles would normally be, because I've been on BCP for a while now. Now I'm wondering if I'm going through menopause and I'm only 41. Just the other night, I woke up sweating profusely but I just turned the thermostat down on the AC and felt better. I do know my mother had menopausal symptoms in her early to mid 40s.I have not discussed with this my gyno because it's only been an occasional problem, and he's never brought the subject up even though I've been seeing him a long time (10+ years)What is a FSH test? Is this the test I should ask for by name? Is it a simple blood test? Any other tests I should ask about?I'd really appreciate any input anyone might have. Thank you.


----------



## roeNYC (Jul 29, 2002)

i am 47 and i just found out my levels have dropped. everyone kept blaming my symptoms of sweats on lyme disease!! i know some were, but you know, and when my periods began to skip he blamed it on my seizure meds! i just dont think my gyn wants to deal with hormone replacement! my primary took the levels recently after a week of hot flashes, and we were trying to figure out if they were related to a new antibiotic, or an increase in seizure meds or a decrease in hormone levels. or the fact that i had diarreah for 2 months. do you believe this garbage? all my gyn ever did was a pap smear! i have to make an appointment to see him. ugg. glad i stopped by on my way out of the other forum!!this is an excellent link that explaned the test results to me: check it out it will answer all your questions. http://www.earlymenopause.com/tests.htm


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks for the link. It's very informative.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Just saw this and have to add that I thought I was going through perimenopause with hot flashes, night sweats, irritability, mood swings. My gyn blew me off when I mentioned it to him. Over a year later I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism due to Graves disease. Seems that some of the symptoms are identical to perimenopause.If you're planning to get your sex hormones checked out then might as well have them do the blood test for thyroid hormones at the same time....at least that will either rule out or confirm a possible problem.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

bobo,I was told by my last gyn that you will not experience menopausal symptoms if you are on the bcp. I didn't start my symptoms until I was off of them.


----------



## RosterP (Aug 19, 2002)

mine started mid to late thirites with night sweats -- I'm 41 and I have mood swings that make me think I'm totally nuts, feminen dryness..on and on and on if this is PRE wow what fun it will be to actually arrive! My doc was more than ready to say... Perimenapausal (spelling???)It's just one more little challenge for us!!


----------



## nimbus (Aug 16, 2002)

Bobo-I'm 47 and have been on the BCP for 2 years to calm the madness of PMS and perimenopausal symptoms. I STILL have symptoms on the pill - like night sweats, irritability, etc. Nimbus


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

I do have mood swings somewhat, but I always attributed them to the BCP. Guess it's something I'll have to discuss with my GYN at the next visit.


----------



## roeNYC (Jul 29, 2002)

whats BCP?


----------



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

I agree with PR.if perimenopause is this crappy, I can hardly wait for the full onset.shoot me now!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

shoot me now is right! a few months ago, the nurse told me on the phone to expect things to get much worse. maybe I should go and find some secluded cabin - like now!


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, I was 40 at the time and now 44 and my doctor realized it for what it was. He ,also, ruled out thryoid at the time. I didnt have any problems finding out what it was. I agree with what someone else said Perimenopause sucks. I was doing pretty good til about 5 months ago then my smptoms have gotten worse again. I am on Esratest and Progetrone.Polly


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I am not a happy camper right now, as we "speak," due to peri and some other stuff thrown in there too (adenomyosis plus ovary pain plus what I've always thought was mild PID - long story). Let's all cry together.








Boo hoo.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

HipJan -- for the adenomyosis, I read there are a coupla things you can do (that I had also considered during the time when my cramping was the worst).One: A progesterone intrauterine contraceptive device is said to improve irregular bleeding and avoid hysterectomy for adeno (I had one of these for nine months, as part of a study about ten years ago). Two: "endometrial ablation was looked at in one study and they found it had about the same success rate of improving heavy menstrual periods (about 60%) whether or not adenomyosis was present." "Thus if heavy bleeding rather than menstrual cramps is the main symptom of adenomyosis, then endometrial ablation should be considered as a treatment."More and more doctors are learning how to do this simple procedure, too, as I understand it.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thank you. that was nice of you to suggest these things to me. I will ask about them.


----------

